# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Интервью, Новогодний выпуск. Танцуют все!

## anton_dr

Здравствуйте, уважаемые посетители. В эти оставшиеся до Нового Года два дня, и в несколько последующих, мы хотели бы провести ещё одно интервью.

Оно будет не совсем обычным. Название - пусть будет старым. 2*2=4
Первая двоечка - с этим просто. Сегодня вторник, плюс к этому - осталось 2 дня до нового года. Вторая двоечка - количество вопросов. Их по-прежнему 2. С 4 - сложнее. Можно интервью и закончить через 4 дня, но, будем учитывать праздники - у кого-то просто "выпадет" несколько дней из памяти . Поэтому, четыре дня интервью будут длиться 9, как раз до 7 января.

Теперь - самое главное. А кто же будет участвовать в качестве респондентов? А ими будете вы, наши дорогие посетители! Любой, кто сюда зашел, и пожелавший ответить, автоматически становится героем нашего интервью. Но, раз все отвечают - кто тогда задаёт вопросы? Их задаём мы  Точнее, вопросов - всего два. И они для всех одинаковы.

1. Ваши пожелания посетителям Virusinfo (а также всем сочувствующим) на будущий год.
2. Расскажите о самом необычном запомнившемся вам праздновании Нового Года (либо просто о событии, связанным с новогодними праздниками).

С праздником! И да прибудет с вами Дед Мороз со Снегурочкой

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые посетители. В эти оставшиеся до Нового Года два дня, и в несколько последующих, мы хотели бы провести ещё одно интервью.
> 
> Оно будет не совсем обычным. Название - пусть будет старым. 2*2=4
> Первая двоечка - с этим просто. Сегодня вторник, плюс к этому - осталось 2 дня до нового года. Вторая двоечка - количество вопросов. Их по-прежнему 2. С 4 - сложнее. Можно интервью и закончить через 4 дня, но, будем учитывать праздники - у кого-то просто "выпадет" несколько дней из памяти . Поэтому, четыре дня интервью будут длиться 9, как раз до 7 января.
> 
> Теперь - самое главное. А кто же будет участвовать в качестве респондентов? А ими будете вы, наши дорогие посетители! Любой, кто сюда зашел, и пожелавший ответить, автоматически становится героем нашего интервью. Но, раз все отвечают - кто тогда задаёт вопросы? Их задаём мы  Точнее, вопросов - всего два. И они для всех одинаковы.
> 
> 1. Ваши пожелания посетителям Virusinfo (а также всем сочувствующим) на будущий год.
> 2. Расскажите о самом необычном запомнившемся вам праздновании Нового Года (либо просто о событии, связанным с новогодними праздниками).
> ...



Ответы:
1. Чтобы "хелперам" нашего доблестного портала было поменьше работы.
Чтобы нам, тем, которые Вам помогают, было удобно с т.з. инструментов, сервисов, был удобно работать.
2. Три таких мероприятия - примерно 78-ой лохматый год, подмосковная деревня, -30 градусов. Всю ночь прыжки вокруг отопления, которое замерзло и колодца куда утопили ведро. Да, и еще "браконьерство" - спилили елку в лесу.
Второе - 89 год. Новый год в военном лесничестве недалеко от Монино, ближайшее Подмосковье.
Третье - год уже не помню. Новый год в подвале общежития МГУЛ (ранее МЛТИ). 50 человек участников, танцы-пляски до утра, атракционы, розыгрыши и все, все то, что сопровождает этот праздник.

"Как же хочется чего-нибудь такого, земного, родного"

----------


## ISO

> 1. Ваши пожелания посетителям Virusinfo (а также всем сочувствующим) на будущий год.
> 2. Расскажите о самом необычном запомнившемся вам праздновании Нового Года (либо просто о событии, связанным с новогодними праздниками).


1. Helperам- оставайтесь всегда такими добрыми, отзывчивыми, терпимыми к юзерам, ламерам, чайникам и др...
Администрации-пусть не будет на ваш и наш сайт никаких атак, движок пусть работает без перебоев.
AVZ и её создателю Зайцеву Олегу процветания и развития!
Всем нам счастья, удачи, любви, здоровья и мирного неба над головой!

2. 2001 год - 31 декабря моему сыну исполнилось 19 дней, это был первый в его жизни Новый год, он конечно же его не помнит, а вот я - его папа,запомнил этот Новый год на всю жизнь, это такое счастье быть отцом!

PS: Всех с наступающим!

----------


## anton_dr

Мои пожелания, в принципе, традиционны. Счастья Вам в Новом Году! Удачи, здоровья, любви! А всё остальное - приложится.
А самый запомнившийся праздник... Наверное, это было с 1999 на 2000й, который мы отмечали своим студ. отрядом проводников. И в который я впервые (кажется  :Smiley: ) поцеловал свою будущую жену

----------


## natalas

*Вирусинфо.  Всем.*                     (Почти телеграмма)

Форуму-зрелости
Гуру-терпения
Хелперам-стойкости
Нам-исцеления
Дому-обилия
Детям-взросления
Счастья и радости-без исключения 

Запомнилось....
Мне совсем мало лет-следующей осенью в школу.
Предновогодний вечер. Я сижу у наряженной "елки" (но это сосна и она изумительно пахнет праздником).На ней самодельная гирлянда лампочек и даже можно читать. 
Я читаю "Сказку о царе Салтане." И все там так сказочно, что невольно жду,жду,жду сказки и здесь. Все становится волшебным в этом цветном полумраке...И вот вот наступит этот момент - придет Новый Год.
Много лет уже прошло, и каждый раз, когда  смотрю на цветные огоньки на ели, я вспоминаю этот благословенный вечер и понимаю - вот это и было счастье. Хотя почему было,оно всегда со мной...

----------


## suliko02

Всех поздравляю с Новым годом! Счастья, любви и много денег всем!

----------

